# Friend of mine in Seattle, seeks gaming group



## RangerWickett (Oct 22, 2006)

A friend of mine recently moved to Seattle for a job at Lockheed, and he asked if I could track down someone who he could game with. He's 25, named Justin, very mellow and fun to hang out with. Looks like a black Santa Claus minus the beard. If anybody replies I'll point him here, though I don't want to post his email here.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Oct 23, 2006)

We might have a spot or two, though I'd have to talk it over with the regulars.  What sort of game is he looking for?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 28, 2006)

I recall that he doesn't want to game with people who are anal about rules or creepy gamer types. He's a funny guy, and I've never seen him stay serious for more than about ten minutes. *grin*


----------



## Lesuit (Nov 23, 2006)

I run a game on Tuesday nights in Redmond. We are losing two players in January and would be looking to replace them. We would also be looking to restart the campaign about the same time. The players are all old-time gamers (30+) with multiple systems. I would be running a variant 3.5e D&D.


----------



## DragonTurtle (Jan 9, 2007)

Starting a group in Auburn WA, which is South of Seattle. Feel free to have him contact me. Jourdsh at hotmail dot com


----------

